# Introducing tegus



## wizard27 (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got my first baby tegu today  my roommate has a year old male and mine is female. I was wondering if anybody could give me some advice on how I should go about getting them used to each other


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 26, 2011)

_Neutral ground,.. when they are both size appropriate depending on the size of your roommates yearling. If at all for now,.. wait until the baby gets bigger._


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 26, 2011)

I would wait until the baby is a little bit bigger. I introduced mine in the bath tub. I was pretty nervous but I didn't have any reason to be, I was shocked with how mellow Guru was (he was the larger one). Tegus generally do alright together when roaming.
Here is a pic from when I introduced Rango and Guru for sort of a size comparison. You might be able to do it before they reach the size of mine. Hard to believe these two are the same size, this pic is only a couple months old.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jul 26, 2011)

*Would luv to see some pix's of your new baby...*


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would definitely wait until he is bigger. When my guys see my smaller lizards can see the hungry look in their eyes.


----------

